# Einfaches Demux-Programm zum Download oder Kauf gesucht



## Elmaro (7. März 2005)

Liebe DVD- und Sound-Tutoren !

Habe seit paar Monaten einen DVD + Rekorder von Ooplah (den 330), mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin und einige Fernsehvorträge aufgenommen habe, von denen mich nur der Ton interessiert.

Ich habe daher versucht über ein Demuxx-Programm wie PVAStrumento 2.1.0.13 die Audiospur auf der DVD zu trennen. Auf der DVD sind 11 Fernsehaufnahmen, im Windows-Explorer sind aber nur 11 vob-Dateien aufgeführt (öffnet man die DVD mit dem Windows Media Player sieht man alle 11 Aufnahmen).

Von den 30 Minuten je Sendung gelingt es mir, höchstens 5 bis 10 Minuten zu demuxxen. 

Ich weiß nicht, was ich falsch mache - es tauchen auch manchmal Fehlermeldungen auf, wonach das Demuxxen nicht mehr weiter geht.

Was könnt Ihr mir raten ?

Brauche ich noch Codec-Software ?

Wisst Ihr mir ein einfaches, aber solides Programm, am besten zum Download ?

Angaben zu meinen vob-Dateien füge ich unten bei.

Besten D A N K vorneweg.

Schönen Gruß

Elmaro

Found 1 video stream.
Found 1 MPEG audio stream.
VIDEO #1
Resolution 352 x 288 
Aspect ratio is reserved (= 0x8)
Frame rate 25.00 fps
Nominal bitrate 104857200 bps
CDF bit is set !
First PTS: 00:13:52.396

MPEG AUDIO #1
MPEG1, Layer 2
stereo, sampled at 48.0 kHz.
Bitrate 256 kbps
Each frame contains 24.0 ms audio (768 bytes)
First PTS: 00:13:52.194


----------

